# Comparison...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Missing the old center fielder in the Metrodome???

Name Avg HR RBI Runs SB Hunter .275 6 25 26 5 Gomez .293 4 22 31 17

(As of 5/29/08)

Yeah...me neither. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> Missing the old center fielder in the Metrodome???
> 
> Name Avg HR RBI Runs SB Hunter .275 6 25 26 5 Gomez .293 4 22 31 17
> 
> ...


I wondered how it was working out...more production at a much lower price. He seems to be a great fielder as well. I don't watch the Twins so how do they compare as far as range in center?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You forgot price!!

Hunter- Seventy five gazillion
Gomez- Twelve gazillion

Now it really sounds better.
Don't get me wrong, Tori seems like he would have been great in the locker room with this young crew, but at the price he got, they could not have kept him!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Hunter: $16,500,000

Gomez: $395,000

That's a pretty sizeable difference.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> Hunter: $16,500,000
> 
> Gomez: $395,000
> 
> That's a pretty sizeable difference.


wow. sounds like a good deal.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Hunter: $16,500,000
> 
> Gomez: $395,000
> 
> That's a pretty sizeable difference.


smalls: $7.25/hr

Just think how big of a value it'd be if I were the Twins' CF.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not with your speed!!!!! :eyeroll:

Or lack thereof!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> Not with your speed!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Or lack thereof!!!! :lol: :wink:


What? Lack thereof!?!

They won't even let me jog through the badlands because my speed is so blazing!

I'm so fast that cheetahs send me fan mail. I'm so fast I can go first to third on a bunt!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm so fast I can score from 2nd base on a sac fly....

Wait, that's Go-Go Gomez!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Keith is so fast he can "score" twice before his wife even had an inkling that they had sex!!

...sorry buddy, it was there for the taking


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

...actually my apologies for that statement, that was way below the belt and completely uncalled for.


----------

